# Above Ground Kennels



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Would like to get some input from those people that currently have or had above ground kennels. I currently have a 8x12 out building with 3 kennel runs on concrete, I am looking to rebuild and expand to 8x24 out building and 6 runs, possibly above ground? I am wondering what you used for the floor of your kennels and also the size of the runs. I am looking for the most cost effective flooring and also what you used for the fencing on the kennel runs. Any advice and even pictures would be helpful.

Thanks

Corey


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I used the Farmtek broiler flooring. http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...nt-ft1_poultry_fencing_flooring;pgha2215.html

These kennels are almost 6 years old now. I like the above ground because I can clean them easier, and the snow falls through with the dog walking on the floor. The turds freeze and break up and fall through. Use a $4.00 high pressure nozzle, and you will get anything that sticks in the floor. 

What I would do different-

Heavier gauge wire. I have replaced the wire several times now, my dad had some leftover wire that was heavier, and it lasts longer.

cover the exposed wood inside the kennel with something that they can't chew.

I put the houses outside of the kennel. This prevents chewing and the blue barrels have hound heaters in them. Although if you can afford Dog dens, something really winterproof, go with that instead. My dogs are crated inside at night. 

I have often thought about just making the floor deck, and then buying the best kennel -welded wire I could afford, and put it on top. But then the house has to go inside and is subject to dog damage.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I had 4 Scott kennels in the past. They are easy to keep just limited space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> I used the Farmtek broiler flooring. http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...nt-ft1_poultry_fencing_flooring;pgha2215.html
> 
> These kennels are almost 6 years old now. I like the above ground because I can clean them easier, and the snow falls through with the dog walking on the floor. The turds freeze and break up and fall through. Use a $4.00 high pressure nozzle, and you will get anything that sticks in the floor.
> 
> ...


Looking good happy dogs happy owner!


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

We use those same plastic grates. We only use them for pups. I had some TE Scott grates once upon a time too. I would think the key would be the drainage system below. Ours wash out into a drain and the concrete has an opoxy finish.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Sandy, have you ever thought of using cattle panels instead of the wire? You can cut them pretty easily with bolt cutters.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I put up cattle panels, and I had a pup get their head stuck in the opening. I used the goat panels, but with them being ridgid, when the dogs bounce off of them, the staples pull loose. 

The thing that lasted the best was the flooring. :lol::lol: 

I have sand underneath, and rake it out or put lime on it. The kennels are two feet off the ground, so I can rake it if need to with out standing on my head.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info and pics. I have been doing a lot of research on the web and the plastic floor seems to be the way to go.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

they are heavy. If u want the plastic flooring I have some for free u can have 


mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Jason PM sent.............


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

GSP Gal said:


> I used the Farmtek broiler flooring. http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...nt-ft1_poultry_fencing_flooring;pgha2215.html
> 
> These kennels are almost 6 years old now. I like the above ground because I can clean them easier, and the snow falls through with the dog walking on the floor. The turds freeze and break up and fall through. Use a $4.00 high pressure nozzle, and you will get anything that sticks in the floor.
> 
> ...


 
You could use pre made kennel panels for the sides. Then you would not have to worry about chewing.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Another question, was wondering what everyone uses under the raised kennels (on the ground) and why? I know ideally concrete would be the best but the budget may now allow a concrete pad this year. I was thinking about 4-6" of crushed stone?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd be interested to see what people say. I have a kennel on the side of the house and used 6" of pea gravel topped by patio stones. The sun doesn't get to that side of the house much and the pea gravel seems to really hold the urine smell unless I keep it watered down good. Trying to get the broken down dog poop out of the pea gravel might also be an issue and attract lots of flies in the summer.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I was thinking about 21AA crushed stone when compacted its pretty solid so I don't think removing the poo will be an issue.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Gothcha. Is that the size they use as base for pavers? Seems to almost turn to concrete when its tamped down?


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

kek25 said:


> Gothcha. Is that the size they use as base for pavers? Seems to almost turn to concrete when its tamped down?


Yes it is makes a great base, I always used 21AA under all the paver driveways and raised patios when I was landscaping...... I could also use slag sand as that compacts really good as well. These kennels will be facing south so they should get sun light through out the day.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yep. Sunlight is key. Andre has a kennel at the back of his shop, and it's amazing how well the sun sanitizes the concrete pads and really keeps the odor down.

Wonder if dark or light crushed stone would be better in terms of keeping the heat in/out?

Think I'll pull the pea gravel out from under my setup next spring and go with the crushed stone.

If I recall right, Dave Hughes, the pro from Pennsylvania, used crushed stone or slag outside of the barrels he had set up for the dogs. Looked like it worked well even with the dogs walking on it.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

use lime for the smell


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

if u want to do cement i can help u out no charge just a thought


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

scottsinift said:


> if u want to do cement i can help u out no charge just a thought


Thanks for the offer but its not the labor, its the price of the concrete. I would be looking at around 240 sq ft of concrete. I am planning on doubling the size of the out building and building 6 raised kennel runs. A few other things as well and trying to do this on a shoe string budget......


----------

